# Highly Sensitive (HSP) / Empath People



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi,

When you suffer or have suffered from Dp/Dr (like me), you probably will be *HSP (highly sensitive)*.

For these people, or who think they MIGHT are, here's a video with tips & signs on high sensitivity:


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL. When establishing doses for medication, they exclude HSP people from the process? If you have waited for someone to give your sensitivity

a name (HSP), before "taking it into account", you have probably waited far too long. I read where the number of mental illnesses in the DSM IV far exceeds

those recognized in the DSM III. I suppose advances in psychological medicine such as the above, is the reason. If I am HSP, am I eligible for SSDI?


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

I suffer from Moderately Sensitive Person Disorder tbh.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I read a book on HSP's over a decade ago. Seemed like it described me pretty accurately. Then again, I've felt that just about any "mental health" condition described me as well. It's always easy to see something in you when you are actively looking for it.


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

forestx5 said:


> LOL. When establishing doses for medication, they exclude HSP people from the process?


What's meant: Med doses are based on bodyweight, so they give a non-HSP with a bodyweight of for example 70KG the same amount of medication as a HSP with a bodyweight of 70KG, while the HSP will react way heavier to it, but they don't give a HSP less because they don't look at that factor.


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

REB said:


> I suffer from Moderately Sensitive Person Disorder tbh.


It's not a disorder tho, just a trait.


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Chip1021 said:


> I read a book on HSP's over a decade ago. Seemed like it described me pretty accurately. Then again, I've felt that just about any "mental health" condition described me as well. It's always easy to see something in you when you are actively looking for it.


That's true, but if you recognize like all the signs for HSP, you will probably are. Non-HSP'ers will not recognize much of the traits.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Jordi95 said:


> That's true, but if you recognize like all the signs for HSP, you will probably are. Non-HSP'ers will not recognize much of the traits.


Sure, but the question I have, and one of my main criticisms with psychiatry in general, is that it reifies the problems that it deals with. In other words, it treats being a "highly sensitive person (HSP) as a "thing." But is it a "thing," or is it an experience of life. Moreover, I would be more interested in what, physiologically, is the source of the high-sensitivity, and what, if anything, can ameliorate the issues. I mean, yeah, I identify with the description of an HSP, but I also identify with the description of about half the diagnoses in the DSM as well. I find it ridiculous to think that I have all these conditions residing inside me, or even many of them. I'd rather just get to the chase: what is the problem, what is causing it, and what, if anything, can I do to ameliorate it or make my life more bearable or livable.


----------



## Jordi95 (Feb 14, 2017)

Chip1021 said:


> Sure, but the question I have, and one of my main criticisms with psychiatry in general, is that it reifies the problems that it deals with. In other words, it treats being a "highly sensitive person (HSP) as a "thing." But is it a "thing," or is it an experience of life. Moreover, I would be more interested in what, physiologically, is the source of the high-sensitivity, and what, if anything, can ameliorate the issues. I mean, yeah, I identify with the description of an HSP, but I also identify with the description of about half the diagnoses in the DSM as well. I find it ridiculous to think that I have all these conditions residing inside me, or even many of them. I'd rather just get to the chase: what is the problem, what is causing it, and what, if anything, can I do to ameliorate it or make my life more bearable or livable.


It's not really a "thing", or "problem", or disease or something, it's just how you are born, it just means your body is more sensitive to everything (drugs, alcohol, music, energy, etc. etc. etc.) than other people.


----------

